# 0295T Reimbursement



## Dee Russell (Sep 7, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what the average payment they are seeing for the category III codes 0295T, 0296T, and 0298T?  These are codes our cardiologist are adding to their services and I would like to check on reimbursement for them.  

Thank you, Dee


----------



## pattib714@gmail.com (Sep 19, 2018)

*0295t*

The only codes we bill for Zio Patch are 0296T for the connection/set up and 0298T for interpretation. The device is shipped back to the vendor by the patient, the vendor (Irthym)bills the patient direct for the tech portion 0297T and collects the data and sends the report back to the MD so you shouldn’t be billing a global code which includes the tech portion unless perhaps your group has a different contract. Our MDs are not happy because there are no RVUs for this and they bill for this a lot!

Patti B.


----------

